# Over zelous with substrate?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

What's everyone opinion on being over zelous with substrate? My new 125G (?) has around 5 inches total of Peat Moss, Sand, Gravel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How much of each?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

About 2 inch of peat moss and 1.5 each for sand and gravel.

Sand = about 65lbs
gravel = 75lbs
Moss = about 1/3rd of the large vacuume bag(?)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO, I think you should be fine. I have read that big layers of peat are not good. I have also read to not use peat at all, because of decomposition. I have seen others on here with more.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome, good to know. Kind of don't like how much room was lost to the substrate. But live and learn it was a hard tank to work on the substrate, didn't get it leveled out very well actually think it slopes towards the back way to much.

See what happens with the fish in there maybe if they die (or when they do) i'll break it down and redo it to make it better.


----------

